# Why am I not getting paid for canceled rides?



## Jellyft (Jan 9, 2016)

The past week I've had a few rides that cancelled on me when I was less than 5 minutes away and normally I get a 5 dollar payment for them. This week however I haven't seen any payment. 

Did lyft take this away? Any idea?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

If they cancel within 5 minutes after request, they don't get charged.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

They still have cancelation fees - last night I got 4. I had 3 no-shows that I canceled on & one that canceled after 5 minutes & I was on my way.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Jellyft said:


> The past week I've had a few rides that cancelled on me when I was less than 5 minutes away and normally I get a 5 dollar payment for them. This week however I haven't seen any payment.
> 
> Did lyft take this away? Any idea?


You have to have accepted the ride 5 minutes prior, and also be a relative amount of time "closer" to the passenger pickup location (from where you accepted the request), or have already arrived at the pickup location. So if the request is 7 minutes old, and your arrival was estimated at 11 minutes, you should be in the 4 minute range or better to arrival. If you're dragging your feet, and 8 minutes away, they may not pay for the cancellation.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jellyft said:


> The past week I've had a few rides that cancelled on me when I was less than 5 minutes away and normally I get a 5 dollar payment for them. This week however I haven't seen any payment.
> 
> Did lyft take this away? Any idea?


Here is the current wording from the Lyft Driver Support website. Looks like they simplified it...

*"If* the passenger cancels and you're already on your way, and the following conditions are met, you'll receive a cancellation fee of $5 for all ride types in all markets.

_Note: In New York City and Boston, the cancellation fee is $10 for Lyft Classic and Lyft Plus _rides,_ and $5 for Lyft Line rides._


At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request.
You're on track to arrive within 5 minutes of the original ETA (estimated time of arrival)*."*
*
Source: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213584358-Cancellation-Policy-for-Drivers-

-------------------------------------------------------

Here's what it says on the support page for Passengers...*

*"Passenger cancellation fee*
You're charged a $5 ($10 in New York and Boston) fee for canceling a ride if it meets the following criteria:


More than 5 minutes pass since you request the ride.
The driver is on time to arrive, within 5 minutes of the ETA.
For Lyft Line, you may be charged a $1 ($2 in New York City) fee if you cancel multiple requests within a short amount of time. At least two of those requests must get matched with another passenger for you to be charged the fee*."

Source: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214217177-Cancellation-Policy-for-Passengers

.*


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I had a Lyft Plus cancel on me as I was making my way to them in heavy SF traffic. Although I was moving steadily, they canceled after 10 minutes and I did not get a cancel fee (because I wasn't "close enough" - doesn't seem fair for Plus drivers who have longer response times.)


----------

